

Rails 3.1 Asset Pipeline in the Real World - livedo
http://blog.nodeta.com/2011/06/14/rails-3-1-asset-pipeline-in-the-real-world/

======
skidooer
The article states that only the filename needs to be passed for CSS url()
resources. However, using that method, there appears to be no means to append
the MD5 to the precompiled asset filename while in production. The result is
an unnecessary trip to the application to generate the asset, bypassing the
compiled assets completely.

I believe the preferred method it is to generate your CSS with ERB, using the
asset_path method. Though hopefully someone can correct me if I'm wrong.

~~~
lautis
You're unfortunately correct. This worked initially fine for us, as all
resources were served through CDN. However, when images were changed and
deployed the results weren't expected.

ERB helpers seem to be the only way currently.

------
198d
Good read and really love that assets are first-class citizens in Rails. A
little off topic, but can anyone point me in the direction of some resources
on the biggest changes from 3.0.x to 3.1? Working on an upgrade now and have
only played with 3.0.x and would like to know what to expect moving on up to
3.1. Thanks.

~~~
lautis
Rails 3.1 RC release blog point has good pointers on what has changed.

[http://weblog.rubyonrails.org/2011/5/22/rails-3-1-release-
ca...](http://weblog.rubyonrails.org/2011/5/22/rails-3-1-release-candidate)

